# JB4 review for 2020 Tiguan



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all.

I figured I would make a thread for this as I finally installed a jb4 on my 2020 SEL-P R line. 

When I was looking into this route I was not able to find too much info. It seems not too many people have gone w the JB4 on this platform, yet lots of people requesting feedback... including myself. 

I came across the one posted here by a member a week ago and jumped on it. (Pillpusher84) awesome seller to deal w BTW! 

He had a great deal w Bluetooth module and metal case included so for me it was a no brainer. I waited on getting one at full price as I assumed someone would have a used one now that true tunes are out. 

I do plan to eventually go w a unitronic tune. However we have jb1 on our 2019 golf R and have no complaints... it’s just enough without tossing warranty out the window. This can be removed in 30 minutes or less before dealer visits... I have no issues with doing that to keep warrranty intact on both vehicles for now. 

Install:

Straight forward. I’ve got the experience from the golf R but it is nothing crazy. Running the obd wire requires removal of the battery and a bit of patience but is not too bad and once in can be wrapped up and just disconnected for service/tucked away. The throttle body plug is a bit of a pain... and the one on the bottom requires the plastic under tray to be removed... super easy 7-8 t25 and you’re good. The map sensor is extremely accessible. 

Once installed and back together I took the car for a quick 20-25 mile ride up the highway in back. I am in Vermont and it is 40* and rainy here currently. I didn’t lay into it for the first 5-10 mins and then I did on the highway. 

I started with map 2. Map 2 I believe is 4psi over stock. During WOT I was getting some breaking up between 3-4K RPM but I believe it will smooth out as things adapt. I always keep the drive mode in sport and trans in D or S. Below 3k RPMs the car feels the same as stock more or less. Above 3k there is quite a noticeable difference especially in torque. The car pulls much harder above 4K as well and passing power etc on the highway is much improved. 

Map 3 I only tried very quickly. It was even more impressive but I did get some further breaking up... again, not enough time behind the wheel. This map I believe is 5psi over stock I was seeing 21 ish lbs of boost via the app for JB4. 

I run only 93 octane. I also have the obdeleven coding for Audi throttle. I currently do NOT have the campaign done for the ecu update (24GB).

The car has about 6400 miles and I will bet it will be even better after the update which I plan to have done at the first 10k service in the next couple of months. 

This is not mind blowing. But it is a major improvement. 

I expect things to get even better as things adjust and will keep this updated as needed. 

Now is it worth it for 429$, plus the Bluetooth + the app for 27$? That is up to you. So far I think I’d still pay full price. 

Second hand, it was a no brainer. This is about as good as it gets w out a real tune which will toss your factory warranty... yes even apr plus. 

I don’t feel like dealing w 3rd party warranties but that is a good option for some. However I’d be very willing to bet the 87 octane tune from apr for the plus is not going to be any better then this, maybe slightly... for 1,000$. 

A real tune maybe a bit more powerful and a bit smoother... but I am a fan of these jb4 units.

I’ve emailed George about the breaking
Up and he agreed I need some more driving time to let things settle and smooth out. He responded immediately and said he’s happy to work on a custom map 6 should I have any further issues. 

The customer service you get with these JB4 units is worth it alone. 

I have not recorded new 0-60 stock or JB4 or anything like that. But I hope this helps people who were looking and not finding much like I was. Happy to answer any questions I can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Good write up. 

I purchased JB4 new about a month ago. All in all I don’t think it’s worth full price. It was close to $600 with app and Bluetooth thing. Running map 2 I also find it’s very choppy above 3500rpm and it feels like the throttle surges and then the car’s computer lets off throttle to stop the overboost. 

It’s hard to describe but I don’t like it. If i go to pass a car I can feel it boost, and then it lets off, and then it boosts a little harder, and then lets off. All while having the same throttle applied. Was hoping this would get better but so far 1200 miles and it’s still doing it. 

Not to mention. I’ve done several 0-60 runs and there’s no difference over stock.. Still getting 9 to 10 seconds to 60.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> Good write up.
> 
> I purchased JB4 new about a month ago. All in all I don’t think it’s worth full price. It was close to $600 with app and Bluetooth thing. Running map 2 I also find it’s very choppy above 3500rpm and it feels like the throttle surges and then the car’s computer lets off throttle to stop the overboost.
> 
> ...


Off the line they're slooooww .
I had a hybrid Is38 turbo and bolt ons and custom tune and it was still slow off the line. 
On a roll it can hold it's on . But eh I like off the line acceleration

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> Good write up.
> 
> I purchased JB4 new about a month ago. All in all I don’t think it’s worth full price. It was close to $600 with app and Bluetooth thing. Running map 2 I also find it’s very choppy above 3500rpm and it feels like the throttle surges and then the car’s computer lets off throttle to stop the overboost.
> 
> ...


Good to know! 

Maybe worth reaching out to George then for you too! 

He responded to me super quick and said if it didn’t go away he’s happy to do a custom map 6 and can smooth it out... so I may do that. 

I’m glad I didn’t pay full price then... and appreciate your input. I definitely will end up full tune at some point like I said but just figured this might keep me occupied for a bit. 

It feels great now above 4K on mine, it’s only 3-4 where it is choppy as you describe. 

I may try my 0-60 when I’ve got time. I feel like mine has to be below 10 seconds lol but we will see. 

But I would definitely shoot [email protected] a message... one thing I will say is their customer support is really top notch.

I’m going to drive the car some more this week and then log and send to him and see what he says. 

One thing is for sure the 3b is not designed for speed or to be thrilling. Honestly the Audi throttle change made a very noticeable difference and feel like that w the jb4 is a pretty good combo. 

I have a supercharged mk4 R32 and we have a 19 golf R w jb1... the tig is definitely the family hauler and anything helps lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quick update.

Today I was out for a couple hours running errands. Before I left I updated the jb4 to the latest firmware via the Bluetooth and app... it was a sizable update that I am happy to report significantly helped smooth things out....

So d3audi if you haven’t done this update do it! 

I then started w map 1 which is the smoothest. However map 2 significantly improved and smoothed out. Under partial throttle you’ll still see some of the “confusion” as it tries to ramp up the boost... but WOT is super smooth now and 4K+ RPM is a very big difference over stock. Map 3 I ran a bit also on the way home but spent most time and enjoyed 2 the most.

Overall so far I’m happy w this and will keep me entertained for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

How do you get the latest update? :O 

I’m gonna give this a go! 

I did a 0-60 run on map 2 last night. I also have a Leyo intake 

http://www.youtube.com/shorts/zZhnuWC4BOc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> How do you get the latest update? :O
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you use the USB cable and PC app you have to get it manually: https://www.n54tech.com/forums/showpost.php?p=197021&postcount=1

The thread they talk about should be this one: https://www.n54tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55309

The entire process is a little user hostile if you ask me.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> How do you get the latest update? :O
> 
> I’m gonna give this a go!
> 
> ...


If you have Bluetooth it’s super easy... If not see comment above. Some videos on YouTube. I aheee it’s not super easy w the cable but not the end of the world either. 

Via the app w Bluetooth just click on settings/firmware update/browse latest firmware and see what comes up... it should say : jb4_vw_GEN3b_3.hex

It says it has some mapping adjustments and some glitch fixes. I did a couple 0-60 today in map 2 and was for sure under 9 seconds but hard to get a good one w rain and traffic etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

What firmware u guys using? 26/2//5


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Palidino said:


> What firmware u guys using? 26/2//5


I am now on 26/3//5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Palidino said:
> 
> 
> > What firmware u guys using? 26/2//5
> ...


Where can I download the new hex file? 
On the website there is only the old firmware. https://dev.jb4connectkit.com/v1/firmwarelist.html


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Palidino said:


> Where can I download the new hex file?
> On the website there is only the old firmware. https://dev.jb4connectkit.com/v1/firmwarelist.html


This link you just put contains the newest update... scroll down click #26 for gen 3b and it has it right there and says download.... 

It says mapping changes, battery drain fix etc that is the newest one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

